# Thinking of making 3 gal JOAM



## vvolf34 (Dec 7, 2009)

I was thinking about giving this a try. At Costco they sell Clover honey in 6 # half gallon jugs for $10.98. Would this work good? Or should I get some local honey, I bought 1.5 lbs for home use awhile back for $3.98. Not sure how much the 5# one was. I plan on doing either orange or blueberries, as I have heard blueberry comes out really good.


----------



## Mud (Dec 7, 2009)

$2.65 per lb isn't awful for local honey. I'd use that if you can get it. Aside from being local and supporting local business it's likely to taste better. Might be worth a comparison, though.


----------



## Malkore (Dec 7, 2009)

i've been making mead a while, and even the cheap "Sam's club" blended honey can make decent mead. award winning? prolly not. but it WILL be mead and will have honey flavor and aromas in the finished product.

so, whichever is easier for you to do, go for it.


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 7, 2009)

I was thinking about going with the local honey, it has a really nice taste to it. Should I do campden and sorbate before pitching the yeast? Plus it is 5# jars which would make it easier to measure for 3 gal... 3 jars.

Which is better orange or blueberry?

I have never tried a mead, so don't really know what it even taste like!


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok here is my thought, please correct me if I am wrong.

Since I will be adding either orange or blueberry, the clover honey from Costco might not be bad, because the additions would cover the honey flavor. 

Doing a straight Honey mead, nothing else added, I would use the local honey so the mead retains the flavor.


----------



## BobF (Dec 7, 2009)

vvolf34 said:


> I was thinking about going with the local honey, it has a really nice taste to it. Should I do campden and sorbate before pitching the yeast? Plus it is 5# jars which would make it easier to measure for 3 gal... 3 jars.
> 
> Which is better orange or blueberry?
> 
> I have never tried a mead, so don't really know what it even taste like!


 
I wouldn't use sorbate before the yeast. Unless you're looking for really sweet, low alcohol mead!


----------



## Mud (Dec 7, 2009)

Honey should be clean in that it's got some natural anti-biotic properties of it's own. Sulfites won't hurt anything, but they're probably unnecessary, IMO. Take it for what it's worth.

One recommendation is to not boil. Just dissolve the honey in lukewarm water and stir forever until it dissolves. Well, approximately forever. If you boil or use hot water you'll lose some of the nose.

-mead rookie Mud


----------



## BobF (Dec 7, 2009)

Mud said:


> One recommendation is to not boil. Just dissolve the honey in lukewarm water and stir forever until it dissolves. Well, approximately forever. If you boil or use hot water you'll lose some of the nose.
> 
> -mead rookie Mud


 
I'm also a mead rookie. Just started my first batch a few days ago. Here's an interesting article on the boil debate.

The results confirm the loss of aroma, but the trade-off appears to be smoothness.
http://www.washingtonwinemaker.com/blog/2008/10/28/making-mead-testing-the-controversy-over-boiling/ 

I went in between on my batch. I boiled the water, but let it cool to 130F before adding honey. Once the honey was disolved, I added cool water and other ingredients to bring the batch to quantity.

Then pitched yeast at around 80F.

Time will tell.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2009)

Go with the blueberry mead, Ive made both and the Blueberry is to die for. Poor Mud didnt get to taste mine as I sent him a few wines and UPS really did a # on the box I shipped him and one of the bottles broke, it was the Blueberry Mead. I have 1 bottle left which I am enetering in a comp in Ct. along with some others I have been saving.


----------



## Mud (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, that sucked, Wade. Make another batch, would ya? 

Interesting article. One of the commentors was Medsen Fey. There's a guy with that handle over on GotMead. Wonder if he followed this up over there. 

What kind of yeast did you use?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2009)

I do have to make another, gotta get some more honey although I have the makings for this batch sittong right in front of me but having a hard time deciding if I want to use that honey for that or the straight mead still!!!!!! Decisions decisions! I used Pastuer Red on the melomel.


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 7, 2009)

So Wade you didn't go with the bread yeast that Joe said to use for the original JOAM?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2009)

Wade, did you get the local honey I sent you?


----------



## BobF (Dec 7, 2009)

Mud said:


> Yeah, that sucked, Wade. Make another batch, would ya?
> 
> Interesting article. One of the commentors was Medsen Fey. There's a guy with that handle over on GotMead. Wonder if he followed this up over there.
> 
> What kind of yeast did you use?


 
Me? RC212


----------



## Mud (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, Bob. I was asking you. Guess I could have been a bit more clear.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2009)

vvoilf, no I didnt as I was sure that wine yeast would do a better job but I was wrong, I did however try some made with bread yeast and it was better, still not my cup of tea though and I do like sweeter wines. Runningwolf, nope!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2009)

Wade E said:


> vvoilf, no I didnt as I was sure that wine yeast would do a better job but I was wrong, I did however try some made with bread yeast and it was better, still not my cup of tea though and I do like sweeter wines. Runningwolf, nope!



Dang Wade, She jumped off the bus when I tried to send her up to Troy also


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 8, 2009)

Wade,

You got me a little confused now. If I make a blueberry one, the one you said was awsome. Do I use bread yeast or wine yeast? I was thinking of the bread yeast, but now I am a little confused from your statement. You said wine yeast was not good. You liked the one with breast yeast but not your cup of tea. I guess maybe you are talking about the original with orange, I am to but instead of orange I will use blueberries. So I was going to make it with bread yeast. Should I use something else? I was thinking Lavlin D-47 or Wyeast Sweet Mead yeast, heard good things about that one! Maybe it's just early and my coffee hasn't kicked in!


----------



## BobF (Dec 8, 2009)

Mud said:


> Yeah, Bob. I was asking you. Guess I could have been a bit more clear.


 
No prob. Keep in mind it's not JOAM

It's the recipe described here:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5375


----------



## Malkore (Dec 8, 2009)

I"m not a fan of bread yeast in mead. It works, but bread yeast really wasn't developed for brewing.

Its kinda like throwing me into the NBA...I'm only 5'9" and 200lbs. Sure I can play basketball, but not at the caliber of those who are genetically gifted for hoops (tall and not fat!).

bread yeast isn't very flocculent and it does leave a bready taste that takes a little time to age out.

the main reason JAOM uses it is two fold: you can buy bread yeast anywhere you can buy honey and oranges...and it doesn't tolerate higher alcohol content so it gives you a sweeter mead that doesn't have to age as long.

you could just as easily use S-33 or Wyeast sweet mead and get the same ABV, sweetness, no bready flavor, and more flocculation.


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 8, 2009)

Malkore,

Thank you. So I think I will skip the JOAM and make a real mead then. I will go with blueberry, honey, should I use the Costco Clover Honey or try my local honey? At my LHBS they have 12 lbs of wildflower honey for about $40.00... I don't know much about mead, but if you just do a honey mead, then you want the honey flavor to remain right? Using blueberries, does that mask the taste of honey? If I am going to do it, should I just do it right and get good honey? Thanks for the help!


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 8, 2009)

Wade,

Duh hello, I just looked at the recipes and there is your Blueberry Melomel. My question is, do I stick with the Red Star or try the Wyest Sweet Mead?


----------

